# Carrier install!!



## TX MECH PLUMBER

Here are some pics from today!! Walls just went up and I hit every one of them! Yea buddy !!! I love my job !!


----------



## RealCraftsMan

That's just how a Texan does it!


----------



## Mississippiplum

Looks good from here

sent from the jobsite porta-potty


----------



## Bayside500

looks real nice 

i bet that feels good now ya know that your rough-in worked fine, a good feeling fo' sure.....

why not just drill through the track instead of notching it out ?


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER

Bayside500 said:


> looks real nice
> 
> i bet that feels good now ya know that your rough-in worked fine, a good feeling fo' sure.....
> 
> why not just drill through the track instead of notching it out ?


Because the foot of the carrier was half on the track and half off so I cut it out and that put the whole foot flat on the slab ! If it were in the middle of the track I probably would hav just drilled through it ! And yes it's a great feeling thanks


----------



## Widdershins

What brand carriers are those? Smiths?


----------



## JPCPlumber

Widdershins said:


> What brand carriers are those? Smiths?


Looks like Wade to me




Great lookin plumbing


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER

Widdershins said:


> What brand carriers are those? Smiths?


Yes they are mr widd


----------



## revenge

TEx when you do your rough do you use dble string or single


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER

I use double. One for each side of finish wall = stud + sheetrock On this all the Rock 5/8.


----------



## revenge

Me to well about 6 years ago been so long I forgot all the take offs


----------



## Widdershins

TX MECH PLUMBER said:


> Yes they are mr widd


The design doesn't seem to have changed much in 30+ years.

Nice clean workmanship as usual, BTW.:thumbsup:


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER

Widdershins said:


> The design doesn't seem to have changed much in 30+ years.
> 
> Nice clean workmanship as usual, BTW.:thumbsup:


I like this brand. Wade is what iv installed before but I def prefer smith !! And thanks ! I woke up rely ready to finish and even drew an iso last nite for my vents !! Wich help me remember a few questions for the master p and to make my material list !!


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER

Finished stack out!! So windy today I put the insulation up against studs and wind kept it up all day. Primer isn't as neat as I like but wind and helper didn't help and my dumb as kicked the can and splashed it out on trunk line. I had half of mind to replace it but o well. I think it turned out great. Now that's reventing for ya!


----------



## Tommy plumber

Your work looks great.

I hate those little tripod legs on the backside of a W/C carrier, they seem cheap, like they won't hold if a really large person sits down fast....maybe I have OCD.


----------



## Mississippiplum

Looks damn good to me

sent from the jobsite porta-potty


----------



## fresnoplummr

Nice job. It's a great feeling when all you carriers are roughed in correctly.

Sweet.:thumbup:


----------



## Richard Hilliard

Very cool and well done


----------



## maureen

Nice neat job.


----------



## ReelPlumber

Nice work TEX. I am glad to see your are using the right transistion bands between the cast and PVC. I've seen too many jobs where guys use regular bands. We swithed from the zurn to the watts because of the way they come packaged and the non threaded barrels.


----------



## court

Man, VERY nice work! It has been MANY years since I worked in the field but I think there is one thing that would have failed in my area. Looks like you reduced a 3" vent through the floor to 2" before tying it into the other 3" vent? Not trying to pick just trying to remember.

I love how straight your header is!


----------



## johnlewismcleod

Good looking work :thumbsup:

I'm surprised you didn't put C.O. tees on you lav risers, though (service plumbers love C.O.'s ).

I'll share a trick I think you'll like, though: pick up some S80 plastic nipple next time, and just dry fit your urinal stub outs. Then when you go to hang your urinals all you have to do is pull the dry fitted stubs, thread the brass flanges on the nipple and cut to fit, then glue it in.

No more cheesy plastic urinal flanges fight with


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER

johnlewismcleod said:


> Good looking work :thumbsup:
> 
> I'm surprised you didn't put C.O. tees on you lav risers, though (service plumbers love C.O.'s ).
> 
> I'll share a trick I think you'll like, though: pick up some S80 plastic nipple next time, and just dry fit your urinal stub outs. Then when you go to hang your urinals all you have to do is pull the dry fitted stubs, thread the brass flanges on the nipple and cut to fit, then glue it in.
> 
> No more cheesy plastic urinal flanges fight with


Thanks and co would have been good but boss wants it exactly how it's drawn and bid. And the urinal tip is a great, but I learned that the hard way. What I do is primer the stub out but no glue. Then when I set fixtures I can pull it out and use MIPS or glue sch 80 nipples if the Santee is to close to wall. And ether way I don't have to use inside cutters !!


----------



## user7551

Looks good , one thing . On the end of the line co's on the carriers 90 them up above the flood rim level of your wc's , the service guy will thank you. Samething on your urinals on the top of your urinal santee put a wye and 90 over for a co the service guy will thank you.


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER

That makes sense. If wc are all holding water you would have a bloody mess if you took that plug out !!! I need to get back to that site and 90 that up


----------



## user7551

No big deal , just something I was taught to do by an old service plumber that was tired of cleaning **** off the floor lol. The cleanout over the top of the urinal santee keeps you from having to pull the urinal.


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER

I havnt seen or installed a co for a urinal before 
I get the point if it but I don't think the boss would like it. No body wants to pull a pissy urinal iv been there done that!!


----------



## union brother 1

nice work! cp44 bands. Lettering out.
Good to see


----------



## Pascplumber

Wish we could PVC


----------



## Pascplumber

We only got two more bathroom group to do


----------



## union brother 1

looks good


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER

Pascplumber said:


> We only got two more bathroom group to do


In the last pic what is it supporting your water???? It does look very good. Can you ever use PVC ??


----------



## union brother 1

TX MECH PLUMBER said:


> In the last pic what is it supporting your water???? It does look very good. Can you ever use PVC ??


he used hold tight or hold right brackets..perfect for roughin ..catch on bolts .exact 4" 3/4 to center.


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER

Is that what he used?? The straps he used for the water on the lavs is that what you are talking about?? Like in this pic. But what he used looks stiffer!!


----------



## union brother 1

TX MECH PLUMBER said:


> Is that what he used?? The straps he used for the water on the lavs is that what you are talking about?? Like in this pic. But what he used looks stiffer!!


yup...they look bout the same...sumtimes i braze adapters right on there..or on lav supply ill solder the pipe to the bracket....


----------



## Pascplumber

TX MECH PLUMBER said:


> In the last pic what is it supporting your water???? It does look very good. Can you ever use PVC ??


We can use PVC under ground. But all commercial plumbing above ground is no hub cast iron. Sioux chief make a bracket for the water line that will bolt to carrier and hold the water line at 4 3/4 off set for the flush Val. And 13" high. Work great and the lav are Sioux chief hole wrights.


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER

Man I like those!! We always solder our stub out in the hold rite strap. We can use PVC only if it's a smoke hazard like if the chase is open to an ac system like a open ceiling Your work looks great and I def like the straps!!


----------



## fightnews

revenge said:


> TEx when you do your rough do you use dble string or single


string? You guys don't have lasers yet?


----------



## fightnews

Damn shame to see pvc on a commercial job and that purple cleaner sucks ass. I hope they never make us use it in mass. This trade is going to hell. They make everything way to easy


----------



## rjbphd

fightnews said:


> Damn shame to see pvc on a commercial job and that purple cleaner sucks ass. I hope they never make us use it in mass. This trade is going to hell. They make everything way to easy


NOTHING wrong using properly installed pvc pipings and fitting on commerical job.


----------



## fightnews

Pascplumber said:


> Wish we could PVC


No wayy that's the real way to do it. Enjoy it while you can. Once they go pvc half the guys you know will be out of a job.


----------



## fightnews

rjbphd said:


> NOTHING wrong using properly installed pvc pipings and fitting on commerical job.


 Bull it cuts the labor down. Less work for us. more guys laid off less craftsmanship involved. It sucks.


----------



## rjbphd

fightnews said:


> Bull it cuts the labor down. Less work for us. more guys laid off less craftsmanship involved. It sucks.


Totally meningless to me.


----------



## Adamche

fightnews said:


> string? You guys don't have lasers yet?


String is cheaper, easier, doesn't use batteries, won't take 45 mins to setup, and is almost error proof. it likes being tossed around in a tool box. I dont have a problem with lasers but both have their advanages and drawbacks.


----------



## fightnews

Adamche said:


> String is cheaper, easier, doesn't use batteries, won't take 45 mins to setup, and is almost error proof. it likes being tossed around in a tool box. I dont have a problem with lasers but both have their advanages and drawbacks.


It takes less then 5 seconds to set up and i carry mine in a tool box. There not what you think. there are new ones.


----------



## fightnews

rjbphd said:


> Totally meningless to me.


Thats cool you only care about yourself and not the trade. Underbid the other guy by a dollar. Get a rate job and not pay the guys the rate, stuff like that?


----------



## Adamche

fightnews said:


> It takes less then 5 seconds to set up and i carry mine in a tool box. There not what you think. there are new ones.


Nah mate. it is horses for courses. What I was saying was they both have a time and place. We do have some modern stuff down here ya know! I even saw one of those automobiles the other day... no horse to pull it WOW


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER

I use string for wall layouts and lasers firmech room layouts. PVC won't ever rust like cast. I do plenty if cast and I think PVC us a better product! If you ask me it's a shame you don't get to use it!!! Down here in Texas we do use PVC and we live it. If you can rough in PVC then you can rough in cast. A monkey could snap it with cutters and and use a no hub band. Pouring a joint us the only difference and with the lead laws coming lead joints sill be phased out


----------



## johnlewismcleod

Cast is easier to run than PVC for me...more forgiving.

Got that 1/8 bend out of plumb a bit?...*shrug*...just loosen the band and true it up, heh.

I like to run cast more than PVC, but PVC is a better product (excluding foam core, of course).


----------



## Adamche

johnlewismcleod said:


> Cast is easier to run than PVC for me...more forgiving.
> 
> Got that 1/8 bend out of plumb a bit?...*shrug*...just loosen the band and true it up, heh.
> 
> I like to run cast more than PVC, but PVC is a better product (excluding foam core, of course).


I don't like the foam core Rubbish. you cant weld it.


----------



## rjbphd

Adamche said:


> I don't like the foam core Rubbish. you cant weld it.


 But they are so much lighter to carry!!... lol


----------



## Adamche

rjbphd said:


> But they are so much lighter to carry!!... lol


To be honest, I haven't noticed the difference


----------



## user4

I'm kind of surprised that you don't use no hub adapters.


----------



## Adamche

Killertoiletspider said:


> I'm kind of surprised that you don't use no hub adapters.


sorry no comprende!


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER

Here's some PVC for ya. Lol.


----------



## fightnews

TX MECH PLUMBER said:


> I use string for wall layouts and lasers firmech room layouts. PVC won't ever rust like cast. I do plenty if cast and I think PVC us a better product! If you ask me it's a shame you don't get to use it!!! Down here in Texas we do use PVC and we live it. If you can rough in PVC then you can rough in cast. A monkey could snap it with cutters and and use a no hub band. Pouring a joint us the only difference and with the lead laws coming lead joints sill be phased out


It's not about the product it's about the labor. Cast iron and copper = more labor = more money and more guys working.


----------



## Adamche

fightnews said:


> It's not about the product it's about the labor. Cast iron and copper = more labor = more money and more guys working.


More OSH issues with heavy pipe and fittings, manual handling. Work smarter NOT harder


----------



## Widdershins

fightnews said:


> It's not about the product it's about the labor. Cast iron and copper = more labor = more money and more guys working.


Are you still here?

Unbeliavable.


----------



## fightnews

Adamche said:


> More OSH issues with heavy pipe and fittings, manual handling. Work smarter NOT harder


Please it's not that heavy. I and many others work with sced 40 vic all the time. so what you think we should replace that with pvc to? While you're at it Why don't you make it a rule that nobody in the gym can lift more then 40 pounds.

You want to talk about a safety hazard lets talk about inhaling glue and cleaner fumes all day? If you want to work smater you have to know what smarter is. Pvc has it's plac and it's in residential homes. Cpvc has no place besides a trash can.


----------



## fightnews

Widdershins said:


> Are you still here?
> 
> Unbeliavable.


What are you talking about?


----------



## Adamche

fightnews said:


> Please it's not that heavy. I and many others work with sced 40 vic all the time. so what you think we should replace that with pvc to? While you're at it Why don't you make it a rule that nobody in the gym can lift more then 40 pounds.
> 
> You want to talk about a safety hazard lets talk about inhaling glue and cleaner fumes all day? If you want to work smater you have to know what smarter is. Pvc has it's plac and it's in residential homes. Cpvc has no place besides a trash can.


I didn't mention Cpvc, that is only used here for fire sprinkler systems, very limited use. Otherwise you are a flog
You may as well go back to timber and pitch, and asbestos.....flog


----------



## rjbphd

fightnews said:


> What are you talking about?


 WE are talking about YOU...


----------



## Widdershins

fightnews said:


> What are you talking about?


I think it's more than fair to say you've burned a few bridges in your short time here.


----------



## Excel12

Does the carrier have a horizontal adj. if you miss your vertical by a few inches. Meaning does the face plate have any play either way side to side to hit your water closet at 18" from the side wall for ADA requirements.


----------



## SlickRick

Excel12 said:


> Does the carrier have a horizontal adj. if you miss your vertical by a few inches. Meaning does the face plate have any play either way side to side to hit your water closet at 18" from the side wall for ADA requirements.


If I remember right the answer is no horizontal adjustment. If your just installing 1, block out around the drain. If it is a battery of fixtures I would never use all vert. carriers. I have never missed a rough-in, there is no reason to.


----------



## Pascplumber

Excel12 said:


> Does the carrier have a horizontal adj. if you miss your vertical by a few inches. Meaning does the face plate have any play either way side to side to hit your water closet at 18" from the side wall for ADA requirements.


No not side to side.


----------



## No-hub

So one question, 4in carriers and 3in drains roughed in?


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER

No adjustment side to side. Your rough in better be on!!! Try doin 30 of them all vertical. But the engieneer gets what he wants


----------



## 6th Density

SlickRick said:


> If I remember right the answer is no horizontal adjustment. If your just installing 1, block out around the drain. If it is a battery of fixtures I would never use all vert. carriers. I have never missed a rough-in, there is no reason to.


Aside from an engineers preference, is there a requirement/code that you have to use vertical on 1 toilet installs or even at least 1 on multiple toilets?

Why not just use horizontal as well and cap the high end. No need to block out, pour back, and wait for concrete to cure to set carrier. If you miss your mark you just offset to reach the carrier about slab.


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER

No code here!!! The first pics. I blocked out but didnt pour back cuz the chase covered it!! In the last pics. I installed all carriers before the flab was poured


----------



## 6th Density

TX MECH PLUMBER said:


> No code here!!! The first pics. I blocked out but didnt pour back cuz the chase covered it!! In the last pics. I installed all carriers before the flab was poured


TX Mech you're all good!:thumbup: Love the pics. Very few people even dare post pics due to the backlash of criticism. I'm not here to criticize you at all. Your work looks impeccable. My question, which I think you just answered already for Texans, was more or less intended for everyone (as I am just curious), why use vertical if you don't have an engineer telling you to do it? 
That's all... does anyone know of a code or a reason why to use vertical at all. The beauty of tapping into a horizontal carrier above grade is that you can offset, if need be, above grade. And you don't have to make another slab penetration to create a full pipe size wall clean-out free from any carrier bypassings.

Good looking work TX Mech. I'm glad your area's economic structure allows you to still install quality plumbing.

Here, unless it's military work, it's cutthroat crap plumbing.


----------



## Tommy plumber

6th Density said:


> TX Mech you're all good!:thumbup: Love the pics. Very few people even dare post pics due to the backlash of criticism. I'm not here to criticize you at all. Your work looks impeccable. My question, which I think you just answered already for Texans, was more or less intended for everyone (as I am just curious), *why use vertical if you don't have an engineer telling you to do it? *
> That's all... does anyone know of a code or a reason why to use vertical at all. The beauty of tapping into a horizontal carrier above grade is that you can offset, if need be, above grade. And you don't have to make another slab penetration to create a full pipe size wall clean-out free from any carrier bypassings.
> 
> Good looking work TX Mech. I'm glad your area's economic structure allows you to still install quality plumbing.
> 
> Here, unless it's military work, it's cutthroat crap plumbing.


 






On one job we wanted to use the horizontal carriers but the holes in the slab on the 2nd floor didn't line up for horizontal.......:laughing:....the hole in the slab was dead center under where our 2nd floor carriers were supposed to be set. So we had to use vertical discharge carriers to utilize the existing holes. Otherwise we would have had to seal the holes and core drill a new one.


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER

I think I prefer vertical drop carriers because they drain straight down. And in my mind it gives the waste a good jump start! And it leaves less water in the carrier wich in turn the carrier rust slower and last longer!! Ever seen a carrier rott to flakes and brake?? Or the feet rott off because the mission no hub had leaked And thanks for all the complements !!!


----------



## Plumber

Looks good.

Mechanical is the way to go, if I wasn't so damn lazy. My biggest measurement today was that housewife's bra size and that was a guess-itmate.


----------



## Rando

fightnews said:


> Damn shame to see pvc on a commercial job and that purple cleaner sucks ass. I hope they never make us use it in mass. This trade is going to hell. They make everything way to easy


no kidding, I just finished a 10 story apt building in denver. 
PVC waste and vent from under all the way to the roof.


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER

Ul like this then lol. It's how it's spect!! I can run cast too


----------



## Rando

TX MECH PLUMBER said:


> Ul like this then lol. It's how it's spect!! I can run cast too


Yup:laughing: then the current project I'm on specs PVC under and CI above. oh well...
nice looking work, clear primer?


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER

Yes clear. It was over white consession stands and sidewalks ect ect. Called inspector after revent and the small rr upstairs was done asked if clear was ok he said no. So I went up in lift and carefully rubbed purple on it. Lmao. Sshhhh!!!! 

Thanks for the props. Any pics if your work ??? I'd love to see some !!!


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER

You been to monarch mt. ???


----------



## Rando

TX MECH PLUMBER said:


> You been to monarch mt. ???


 back in the 1970's :laughing:


----------



## plbgbiz

TX MECH PLUMBER said:


> Ul like this then lol. It's how it's spect!! I can run cast too


Geez, yet another Zoner that I need to take piping lessons from.

Nice work Tex!


----------



## Tommy plumber

Pascplumber said:


> No not side to side.


 





http://www.plumbingzone.com/f3/why-post-intro-11368/

Newbies are requested to post us an intro. Here's the link in case you missed it.


----------



## UN1TED-WE-PLUMB

Hey good work man!! 

Almost looks professional:laughing:


J/k

This service plumber would love to spend a week on one of your jobs.


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER

Thanks. But this mech plumber would like to spend a week learning. Jetting locating sales marketing leak location bursting. Trench less piping and all the other stuf y'all service guys do
All in a week. Lmao !! 
Iv got big plans for the future. 
Never seen a jetter let alone use one !!! 

I was pleased with the revent in that pick. It is all exposed with my name on it. At a d2 football stadium So I took extra time on its beauty. Love how I picked up the vents together with that double wye it looks sweet


----------



## fightnews

Ive been using a new method that's been working awesome. I have a hub within 6" of the floor underground. I sleeve that with 6 inch smoke pipe and then put sill wrap around that. After they pour I simply pull the smoke pipe out with my hands. Pop the carrier in and put the smoke pipe away to reuse later.


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER

A cast hub or PVC ??


----------



## fightnews

The way you do it it seems like the concrete would cave in when you drill the anchors in? Because of the size of the box.


----------



## fightnews

TX MECH PLUMBER said:


> A cast hub or PVC ??


Service weight, PVC is not allowed where I live but looking at that it seems like it would be worth it to clamp a hub on to the PVC just to avoid having to re pour. That's if you own that end of it?


----------



## fightnews

Maybe it would work with a coupling underground that was only glued on 1 side. You'd have to have enough room to attach a piece of pvc to the carrier though. It could prob be done.


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER

I only formed out the one at fed ex. Did 30 of them like this Second time I just set the main body of carrier So you lead in or tyseal the carrier in to hub ?? On the form took attention to make sure the anchor had plants of Crete but it was a lot faster to just set befor pour and leave off the face plate and side arms to keep it light


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER

Smoke pipe?? Single wall flue /vent pipe ?? How do you get it out ?? I get the tin bangers to make me 10 " round forms for my showers Stubbs and gust cut it even with the slab


----------



## Rcplumber

Always use PVC for sleeve easy to cut out will send pic later to show ill snap some Monday


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER

If I cut up big PVC pipe for sleeves boss would trip out. He doesn't give a chit what's easy for me but good idea


----------



## Rcplumber

Tex mech plumber u perfure ao smith carriers or zurn I'm hooked on zurn to me a lot less bs parts needs to put together what about everbody else what carriers u like or dis like let's hear it


----------



## U666A

Rcplumber said:


> Tex mech plumber u perfure ao smith carriers or zurn I'm hooked on zurn to me a lot less bs parts needs to put together what about everbody else what carriers u like or dis like let's hear it


J R Smith isn't it?


----------



## Rcplumber




----------



## U666A

Sorry, Jay R Smith.


----------



## justme

We use zurn for just about everything from trench drains to carriers. They have a pretty good product and we have a distribution center in the D/FW area


----------



## U666A

justme said:


> We use zurn for just about everything from trench drains to carriers. They have a pretty good product and we have a distribution center in the D/FW area


Our spec books always say "zurn or equivalent"


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER

Rcplumber said:


> Tex mech plumber u perfure ao smith carriers or zurn I'm hooked on zurn to me a lot less bs parts needs to put together what about everbody else what carriers u like or dis like let's hear it


Those are jr smiths. I've done wade I think never done zurn. We have a zurn testing faculties here in an old us brass building. Can buy ther tho. I put in a trench drain ther and talked with the boss. He said every fixture sold I Texas come ther and is tested. They pull the fixture slap on a flush valve and check it for operation and trap seal ect ect ect. He said it was a regulation Texas has. Been a while so info mite be off a bit but maybe just me can shed more lite on it 
Did you mean jr smith or ao smith. You do any trench drains ?


----------



## Rcplumber

Yes did a military base here in owasso and it was tank mantiance shop had four of them 18 ft long PVC base cast tops had only 1/8 of inch to play with or enguineer would make us tear it all out and redue all they did flood test on floor and all was good


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER

Did two at fed ex 100 footers and lots of shorters in a military base here in the shower room. It had to be rite on dam core inspectors I enjoy the challenge of that tho. First pics are a plastic drain and second are a Crete with resin


----------



## Rcplumber

Looks good I don't have any pics of trench drains have a oil separator pic from same job and finish poor with trench drains


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER

And yours as well. I take a lot of pics. Post a lot too keeps me sharp having a group of pros viewing my work and they do catch things that can be done better and once in a while a code infraction also. Here's a few more.


----------



## JWBII

We use zurn completely. The only thing I don't like of zurn is their lave carriers. I prefer smith lav carriers. 

When I use PVC for sleeping I cut slits up to about an inch from one end 4 ways, place the cut end of the sleeve down then it's easy to break out most times.


----------



## Rcplumber

Sounds good we just fill gap with sand after poor us shopvac on sand then sent carrier


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER

Well when using PVC. It's best to set carrier befor pour. IMHO. Smiths lav carriers good as well. Il remember that PVC trick


----------



## Rcplumber

I like zurn wc carriers mainly do to the faceplate and nipple ease as far as lavs go if I can get away with it ill wall mount it instead of carrier ill load wall with 3/4 plywood but hospitals sorry carriers all the way


----------



## JWBII

I've never set a water closet carrier before the pour. Besides we'd be lucky if our company got us the carriers at that time anyway lol.

Rarely do we use verticles so we wouldn't be able to set em anyway.


----------



## JWBII

Rcplumber said:


> I like zurn wc carriers mainly do to the faceplate and nipple ease as far as lavs go if I can get away with it ill wall mount it instead of carrier ill load wall with 3/4 plywood but hospitals sorry carriers all the way


I agree with that.


----------



## Rcplumber

Last vertical carrier I installed was on upper floors with plumbing under side


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER

I to like horizontal carriers but some dip chit engineer didn't


----------



## Rcplumber

Yup DoNt understand for vertical carriers on slab on grade


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER

He thinks poop won't run at a 1/4 fall. Prob some chit head plumber hack jacked up an install that he drew. You have to know what your doin when plumbing a battery of horizontal carriers even more so when there's ada ones mixed in. Easy to jack it up if you don't know wth ur doin


----------



## Rcplumber

That's so true I have been on job site where I had to go back and redue what other had try to get done


----------



## Plumberman911

TX MECH PLUMBER said:


> He thinks poop won't run at a 1/4 fall. Prob some chit head plumber hack jacked up an install that he drew. You have to know what your doin when plumbing a battery of horizontal carriers even more so when there's ada ones mixed in. Easy to jack it up if you don't know wth ur doin


 ???


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER

Plumberman911 said:


> ???


What ?? Do you not understand ??


----------



## Rcplumber




----------



## karr

What's material is black fitting?


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER

Cast steel. Cast iron


----------



## karr

TX MECH PLUMBER said:


> Cast steel. Cast iron


Its wery strange, iron, PVC, iron. Its wery good for leak.


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER

Na. Us dwv. Not pressure. I do it all the time it doesn't hold water long


----------



## karr

TX MECH PLUMBER said:


> Na. Us dwv. Not pressure. I do it all the time it doesn't hold water long


I know, but i dont like mix any materials, on square meter. 
Iron and PVH have different temperature increase. I dont understand why impossible make this system only from iron or PVC.


----------



## Rcplumber

It's all PVC under slab and above slab


----------



## Rcplumber




----------



## plumberpro

very cool pics Ben quite awhile since I've done that' type of work now doing service and repair.

Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER

Hey okie. How long u been plumbing ???? Great job man!!!!


----------



## Rcplumber

13 years


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER

A bit rusty at carriers hu ?? Lmao. Great pics man keep them coming. The more of us that post pics the more guy will fallow suit. Ya got me by 5 years


----------



## Rcplumber

I have grime up in the trade family members were welders, plumbers and pipefitters


----------



## JWBII

Rcplumber.... When you use sweeps like that where do you put your test balls to test your system?

I ask cause I've always had to use San tees or other if it's between carriers then put a long ball in at that point in order to test the system. Are you required to test like that or are you only having to put a ball in the carrier itself and test that way?


----------



## Rcplumber

To save on material we use test tee out side not a very Big building and basically put another test on rough in and top out down here we only have to test waste and not vents


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER

Here we only test under ground rough in My AHJD sucks.


----------



## Rcplumber

TX MECH PLUMBER said:


> Here we only test under ground rough in My AHJD sucks.


AHJD ? I'm lost


----------



## U666A

Rcplumber said:


> AHJD ? I'm lost


Authority having jurisdiction.


----------



## Rcplumber

U666A said:


> Authority having jurisdiction.


Got it what code u under IPC UPC southern


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER

In tx we use both. It's up to the AHJD. (City) here in Abilene we use IPC. But took my classes he taught UPC so I studied it. The differences arnt that big. So no biggy. I'm one of the few that carry a code book. I have IPC on my fone with a bunch of fitting books I want a iPad next.


----------



## Rcplumber

TX MECH PLUMBER said:


> In tx we use both. It's up to the AHJD. (City) here in Abilene we use IPC. But took my classes he taught UPC so I studied it. The differences arnt that big. So no biggy. I'm one of the few that carry a code book. I have IPC on my fone with a bunch of fitting books I want a iPad next.


Dude what app got to have it


----------



## JWBII

Once you have the iBooks app you can save any book they have available as a PDF.

Great feature!

I need to check into getting the UPC on cd so I can transfer it or something to my iPad. I would've tickled to death if I didn't have to keep my hard copy with me all the time.


----------



## Rcplumber

Got it thanks


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER

Rcplumber said:


> Dude what app got to have it


Yep I book. I had to update soft ware. U need 5.0 
For it to work. And got the books from a kick as zoner and from the manufacturs web site. Spears Tyler Charlotte nibco. And the tx Ada book. I just started a thread asking for in books. This site is kick as Guys hear have prints on iPads. No fighting the wind !!! I bet u could take p pages and lay them on a pages and see wall measumenyts along with plumbing. The toys these days are bad to bone. Next is drop box. Kinda like the cloud !!


----------



## Rcplumber

Yea my bday is coming up and I'm wanting a iPad


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER

Here rc. Just a vid of me on the ridgid 300. Thought u mite like it. A zoner helped me get it from fone to utube !! 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yXxz-zSRqOM&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## U666A

TX MECH PLUMBER said:


> Here rc. Just a vid of me on the ridgid 300. Thought u mite like it. A zoner helped me get it from fone to utube !!
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yXxz-zSRqOM&feature=youtube_gdata_player


When is someone going to help you translate it to English? :laughing:


----------



## JWBII

Where's your hip pouch in that vid rofl

I'm just messin, nice job. Ya got a lot more experience than I on the threaders for sure


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER

JWBII said:


> Where's your hip pouch in that vid rofl
> 
> I'm just messin, nice job. Ya got a lot more experience than I on the threaders for sure


On the other side


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER

Got to job first day since Crete was poured. And one broke pipe. Hit my walls. The 4" in the 6 " wall was the one I was concerned with. Set carriers and a diff plumber is taken over now I got bigger fish to Fry!!!


----------



## Rcplumber

Nice job looks good


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER

Thanks


----------



## plbgbiz

32 posts of random chat moved to the random chat thread.


----------



## score300

I'll bet they had to move some walls to make all that plumbing work right. Just kidding. I wouldn't in a million years try to set those carriers before the pour. I usually sleeve my plastic stub ups with sonotube. Use inside pipe cutters to cut them off during wall rough. Then put a nohub adapter on my carrier and then glue it in place. That's just what works for ME. Tex, You do some beautiful work. Wished I had some guys like you working for me.



TX MECH PLUMBER said:


> Got to job first day since Crete was poured. And one broke pipe. Hit my walls. The 4" in the 6 " wall was the one I was concerned with. Set carriers and a diff plumber is taken over now I got bigger fish to Fry!!!


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER

score300 said:


> I'll bet they had to move some walls to make all that plumbing work right. Just kidding. I wouldn't in a million years try to set those carriers before the pour. I usually sleeve my plastic stub ups with sonotube. Use inside pipe cutters to cut them off during wall rough. Then put a nohub adapter on my carrier and then glue it in place. That's just what works for ME. Tex, You do some beautiful work. Wished I had some guys like you working for me.


How much you pay ?? Lol. Where are you at???

Thanks !!!


----------

